# I Consider Myself A Lucky Man.....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

To have friends like Bob Noles. A great guy and asset to this board. Yesterday I received a package in the mail. In it was a beautiful gift that Bob turned for me. The pen is a Berea Sierra kit made with one of my favorite's Desert Ironwood and this one is a beauty! Thanks again Bob and you did a beautiful job!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Good things come to good people 


Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You are making me blush there ole Buddy  

It was the least I could do for someone who has done so much for me.

Enjoy it in great friendship.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Corey...

Yes, I agree, you are a very lucky man!

(although, sounds like you've earned it by being a good friend)  

That is a *B E A U T I F U L * pen!!

Nice job, Bob!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Corey would you just quit swelling his head!!!!!!!!    

Yep he is a pretty good buddy. 


Bernie


----------

